# Police consult warlock



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ce-consulted-warlock-over-horse-plaiting.html


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

damn you paint a few horse manes and you make the paper .....seriously it's just a hobby of mine Ugggg!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think it's just one of those fad hairstyles the young horses are getting into these days.


----------

